# Megapolis skylines



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

from flickr and google
Cambridge








Boston








Providence








Worcester








Springfield








Hartford








New Haven








Stamford








White Plains








New Rochelle








Manhattan
















Brooklyn








Queens








Jersey City








Paterson








Newark








New Brunswick








Trenton








Atlantic City








Camden








Scranton








Allentown








Reading








Harrisburg








Philadelphia
















Wilmington








Baltimore








Bethesda








Washington DC








Rosslyn


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

I wasn't aware that these places fitted the definition of megapolis. Except for NYC.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I think he's referring to the 'Boswah' concept (Boston to Washington DC) sometimes referred to as a megalopolis since it's a large area of interconnected development but with multiple cores.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"I wasn't aware that these places fitted the definition of megapolis. Except for NYC."


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

I think MEXICO CITY fits with the definition of megapolis...


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

The title is somehow misleading!

But that MexicoCity pano certainly shows a Megapolis.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I do not think the title is misleading. Maybe I should have specified which megapolis. You need to read up on it. It is a well known region.


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

The megalopolis is commonly known and defined as the long stretch of metropolis extending from Boston to DC. 

You missed a few like Baltimore, New Rochelle, and Brunswick. But there are probably a lot more mini ones along the 95 that are insignificant, but could be included if you wanted.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

philadweller said:


> I do not think the title is misleading. Maybe I should have specified which megapolis. You need to read up on it. It is a well known region.


Yep, or at least in first post you had to clarify the pics are referred to East Cost megalopolis (with a little explication of waht it is)

Anyway: i saw you put pics even of Jersey City, Newark and so on... those places are actually in NY metro... then I think you could even put NYC secondary skyline, as Brooklyn one


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"You missed a few like Baltimore, New Rochelle, and Brunswick. But there are probably a lot more mini ones along the 95 that are insignificant, but could be included if you wanted."

New Rochelle I missed but the rest are in there.


----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

*Bangkok mega skylines!*

The city 









Sathorn and Silom 








Ratchadamri








Sukhumvit








Asoke








Asoke intersection








Crowded buildings


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

I think people are missing the purpose of this thread. Obviously it was to show that from Boston to Washington DC there exists a great concentration of big cities very close together with great skylines. Posting a pic of your ONE big city does not count!

It was a great idea for a thread and I'd love to see if there are _any_ other megapolises in the world with such a large concentration spread out among multiple cities.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks MNiemann glad you get it....Every 20 minutes between Boston and DC there is some sort of skyline. I did not get them all because they are hard to find. For instance, Elizabeth, Morristown, Allentown...etc.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> I think people are missing the purpose of this thread. Obviously it was to show that from Boston to Washington DC there exists a great concentration of big cities very close together with great skylines. Posting a pic of your ONE big city does not count!
> 
> It was a great idea for a thread and I'd love to see if there are _any_ other megapolises in the world with such a large concentration spread out among multiple cities.


I agree. Some are misunderstanding the Geography concept here. In the Americas there are only two Megalopolis, both in the US: The BosWash ( from Boston to Washington ) and SanSan (from San Francisco to San Diego). Some geographers see another megalopolis in formation in the Americas from Rio to Campinas. The others Megalopolis, recognized by geographers are the Ruhr area in Germany and From Tokio to Osaka in Japan and that's all!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks. Yes people do not realize how well connected the northeast Megapolis really is.
Some of these photos are terrible but you get the idea. Also the history is very rich in the region for the US. Paterson looks positively European.

New Rochelle is becoming a great place. Wish I could find a better photo. Also it is hard to find a good shot of Boston that shows the Back Bay and downtown skyline all at once. Wish I had time to shoot some photos.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

many people will dispute the term megalopolis to BosWash. It has been discussed here in SSC and at SSP multiple times. Europeans will readily tell you that the density between the cities cores in the BosWash area is SO LOW that the entire England area or a big part of Germany would be considered as "megalopolises" if the american density criteria was used there.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

SÃO PAULO








credit: Gerson Ibias (SSC forumer)

















credit: Gutooo (SSC forumer)


SÃO CAETANO DO SUL









SÃO BERNARDO DO CAMPO











OSASCO








source: Wikipedia

SANTO ANDRE








source Wikipedia

BARUERI








source: Wikipedia


CAMPINAS
























credit: Wikipedia

SANTA BARBARA DO OESTE








credit: Wikipedia

AMERICANA 









MOGI DAS CRUZES









SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS









TAUBATE









SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS









RESENDE









VOLTA REDONDA









RIO DE JANEIRO

















NITEROI









NOVA IGUAÇU








source: Panoramio

SANTOS
























credits: Urbano Santista


GUARUJÁ










total pop: about 40 million


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^^^^^


If you allow me this is the "Avenue" that links all those cities, the Dutra Highway


And you forgot Aparecida with the National Shrine of Our Lady Aparecida

Both pictures from www.panoramio.com and Google Earth


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

I didnt forgot it, because its a SHRINE, not a major city


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the pics but I was hoping this thread would be more about the discussion of the Northeast Metropolis. I am starting to think that all of the cities are going to see a renaissance within this belt because of their accessiblity to one another.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Sao Paulo is really impresive!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

philadweller said:


> Thanks for the pics but I was hoping this thread would be more about the discussion of the Northeast Metropolis.


Oh, I see. Maybe you can ask a mod to change the thread name to "BosWash Megalopolis"? The name of thread seems to invite people to post photos of megalopolis skylines...


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

You should also include Cambridge, MA, the city across the river from Boston.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I agree. Some are misunderstanding the Geography concept here. In the Americas there are only two Megalopolis, both in the US: The BosWash ( from Boston to Washington ) and SanSan (from San Francisco to San Diego). Some geographers see another megalopolis in formation in the Americas from Rio to Campinas. The others Megalopolis, recognized by geographers are the Ruhr area in Germany and From Tokio to Osaka in Japan and that's all!


San Francisco seems a bit far from LA to be considered part of a megalopolis. How much density is between them?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> San Francisco seems a bit far from LA to be considered part of a megalopolis. How much density is between them?


That I don't know but as I said it is part of what in Geography is known as the second Megalopolis in the Americas: SanSan


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

MNiemann said:


> It was a great idea for a thread and I'd love to see if there are _any_ other megapolises in the world with such a large concentration spread out among multiple cities.


I think Megalopolis as the ones in China and Japan have many skylines to show

Even Europena BlueBanana has 'something to say' IMO, as there are London, Rotterdam and Frankfurt skylines + many others


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> many people will dispute the term megalopolis to BosWash. It has been discussed here in SSC and at SSP multiple times. Europeans will readily tell you that the density between the cities cores in the BosWash area is SO LOW that the entire England area or a big part of Germany would be considered as "megalopolises" if the american density criteria was used there.


A Megalopolis is a 'group' of Metropolis, not a 'Metro Area'

Its definition is very 'arbitrarian' anyway

In Europe, 'traditionally' the main megalopolis is considered to be the so called _'Blue Banana'_ (from its 'shape' and its 'colour' in night satellite pics) and it starts from England, crossing Central Europe through Netherlands and Germany, and has its end in Northern Italy









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Banana


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Yangtze River Delta* - 80 million









http://victor.hroyy.com









www.iseis.cuhk.edu.hk

*Shanghai*, the heart with 4000 skyscrapers and counting.
Population 20 million:









thanx to Kaiser



























SCROLL








www.eoliveoil.com










*Nanjing*, population 5.4 million, 7.6 million metro, a former capital of China 2500 years old

















































*Ningbo*, population 2.3 million (5.6 million metro)









thanx to Foglio1986





































*Wuxi*, population 2.25 million (4.5 million metro), 3000 years old









thanx to Foglio1986








http://news.wxren.com








thanx to Foglio1986

















http://bbs.home.news.cn


*Hangzhou*, population 4.2 million (8 million metro), 2200 years old




































http://bbs.home.news.cn



*Suzhou*. Population 10 million metro (including 4 million migrants)

2500 year old Old City, where 1200 streets are currently being restored over the next 4 years:









http://lh5.ggpht.com

there are 2 new CBDs though:









www.skyscrapers.cn








http://i3.6.cn/cvbnm









Kevin James, http://kevinjames.files.wordpress.com


*Changzhou*, population 3.5 million, 3000 years old

520 ft pagoda















http://cache.daylife.com, www.changzhou.gov.cn








www.wikimedia.org


*Nantong*, population 1 million, 8 million prefecture
















http://media-2.web.britannica.com, www.flickr.com
















http://cache.daylife.com, http://en.structurae.de


the 'countryside' in between (these are farmers housing, check out the fields in between the rows):











Other major cities are Jiaxing (3.35 million), Shaoxing (4.3 million), Huzhou (2.65 million, 4.5 million metro).


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, there is obviously a confusion between the terms "Megapolis" and "Mega*lo*polis".

A Megapolis is one big city, with a huge population (more than 10 millions), a Megalopolis is a stretch of big metropolis very close from each other, such as Boston-Washington, or the Japanese Megalopolis (Tokyo-Nagoya-Osaka), or the famous European "Blue Banana". 

So the title was misleading.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
I must be dislessic or something... as before your post I always read Mega*LO*polis :tongue3:

P.S.
Those 'rural' regions in China are impressive


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

From Wikipedia
"A megalopolis (sometimes called a megapolis) is defined as an extensive metropolitan area or a long chain of *roughly continuous metropolitan areas.*"


and the term MEGAPOLIS (without the "LO") gets redirected to MEGALOPOLIS. In fact, I had never heard of MEGAPOLIS before. Even the greek term was MEGA*LO*POLIS. And the reborn modern term, for the BosWash area was created as MEGA*LO*POLIS, not "megapolis". But as Wikipedia says, SOMETIMES people will use the term megapolis.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

these chinese cities make me damn jealous!!!! :drool:


hey Spliff Fairy, wouldnt you say that Hong Kong is part of a megalopolis too? There are several HUGE cities around it, arent there? Shenzen is ONE of them...


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep, I was just doing it


The *Pearl River Delta*, 2008 population 60 million
















www.chinabusinessreview.com, www.geocarto.com








www.cinaoggi.com


*Guangzhou*, population 7.6 million, metro 12 million, 2500 years old










www.wikimedia.org








http://image211.poco.cn








http://bbs.home.news.cn



*Hong Kong*, 7 million










http://plurklayouts.com








www.flickr.com








www.flickr.com








www.flickr.com











*Shenzhen*, population unknown, estimates from 8.6 million to 14 million, 30 years old










www.skyscrapers.cn















www.kwadesign.com.au, www.flickr.com








www.wikimedia.org
















www.simple-chinese.com











*Dongguan*, 6.5 million metro









www.wikimedia.org















www.newsgd.com, www.wikimedia.org










*Macau*, 546,000
















www.the-call.org, www.flickr.com


*Zhuhai*, 1.48 million
















http://english.cri.cn















http://wikitravel.org


*Jiangmen* 3.8 million
















http://info.hktdc.com


*Zhongshan*, 2.5 million
















http://ai.ustc.edu.cn, www.waterfrontcenter.org










http://wikitravel.org

*Huizhou*, 3.875 million


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bangkok and Shanghai are truly great cities, truly Megapolis, both of them 
Also the same for Hong Kong too


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

God...Some people here are trying to force Geography!!!! Anyone who really studies well knows what I told in the first page. Geography recognizes today only FOUR Megalopolises in the World: BOSWASH ( the greatest megalopolis of all) and SANSAN in the USA, RUHR VALLEY in Germany and the TOKIO/OSAKA in Japan. In Brazil one is on the move but there are some geographers that not consider it as a megalopolis From Rio to Campinas. Please don't push posting METROPOLISES PICTURES. Megalopolis is "an extensive metropolitan area or a long chain of continuous metropolitan areas" (source Wikipedia).


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Impressive photos!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Well I guess I screwed up by not specifying the BosWash Megalolopolis....Now it's like kudzu.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> God...Some people here are trying to force Geography!!!! Anyone who really studies well knows
> what I told in the first page. Geography recognizes today only FOUR Megalopolises in the World: BOSWASH ( the greatest
> megalopolis of all) and SANSAN in the USA, RUHR VALLEY in Germany and the TOKIO/OSAKA in Japan. In Brazil one is on the move
> but there are some geographers that not consider it as a megalopolis From Rio to Campinas. Please don't push posting
> ...


I think you need to check out the recent satellite pics of the Chinese megalopoli, they are far more condensed, interconnected and 
densely populated than the others, and build enough space for multiple Manhattans each year. Also if you check between the urban
areas, to the apparent greenery, you'll find they are suburbs, not open land.

The Pearl River Delta for example fits in 45 million of its people into an area smaller than LA:










(^if you check Google Earth Guangzhou and Shenzhen are actually joined up now, not interconnected but actually contiguous)

Some people contend that the Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen-HK area is one city, let alone one megalopolis. 
An area of over 40 million that looks like this is not 'forcing' geography:











Similarly there is something like 50 million in this picture, only the built up centres are highlighted, not the suburbs:










(^if you zoom in on Google Earth youll find much of the green areas between the cities are actually made up of endless rows of 
farmers highrises - ABSOLUTELY endless)


the reason they are not in many Geography books are they have only recently connected up, many of the cities have doubled in 
area (or more) in the last 8 years alone - in that time Shenzhen trebled its population, whilst Shanghai alone grew by nearly a million
a year and is set to hit 40-60 million if they don't stem it.


Basically China is seeing the largest migration of humans in history - 150 million have already moved from rural to city, another 350-
400 million projected to do so (its a huge headache for planners).

PS the Blue Banana was recognised as a megalopolis in 1991.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> I think you need to check out the recent satellite pics of the Chinese megalopoli, they are far more condensed, interconnected and densely populated than the others, and build enough space for multiple Manhattans each year. The Pearl River Delta for example fits in 45 million of its people into an area smaller than LA.
> 
> the reason they are not in many Geography books are they have only recently connected up, many of the cities have doubled in area (or more) in the last 8 years alone - in that time Shenzhen trebled its population, whilst Shanghai alone grew by nearly a million a year and is set to hit 40-60 million if they don't stem it.


So let's wait for Scientists International Comunity ( Geographers) to decide, once they are responsibles to condense our knowleges. Until than...:cheers:


----------



## tfriedenbach (Jun 25, 2009)

why did you people just do the cities on the east coast. I live in omaha nebraska. our city is pretty big.


----------

